# Tub drain removal tool



## Ron

Any one have and use this tool for removing the drain on a tub that the cross is no longer there. Do they do the job with ease?


----------



## super plumber

i have one of those. i don't like it. it doen't grab like it should or is designed to:thumbdown:


----------



## Ron

Thanks that's what I needed to know, I won't waste the $$$


----------



## SunnyD HVAC

*tub drain tool*

my boss has used a cut down door hinge and a wrench when the cross broke someone siliconed them in wrong depth size and we didn't have an internal pipe wrench at the time


----------



## WestCoastPlumber

glad to hear that tool sucks, I would have purchased it myself, I have a multi directional sawzall I can usually cut the shoe off from below, I am cool with the cat tubs, but press steel and fiberglass you gotta watch you don't cut the tub.

If the tool works, who's to say the whole shoe won't snap and spin around. 99% of the bras w/o I replace, the 11/2 tubular snaps, there just is not an easy way to remove it!


----------



## I'mYourTourGuide

Yeah I have a cheap Superior brand dumbbell wrench from Lowe's and it tries to slip sometimes. .


----------



## Ron

I have an older tool, it looks like a three tier level, three sizes, it has worked for me in the past but, still have I'll post a picture of it as soon as I can, don't think they make them anymore, it was given to me long time ago.


----------



## Cal

I use the Ridgid internal wrench . Also 3 tiered . Works excellent !! Piece of advice 

-- Use 18 or 24" wrench to get it JUST loose. Also ,as pulling from left to right use body or packing blanket or bed comforter ,,anything to pad tub in case of slipping!!

Cal


----------



## Ron

I guess they still make them, that is the one I have.


----------



## Cal

Yep !!! That's the ticket !!

Cal


----------



## ASUPERTECH

I cut about 40% of them. Sawzall or even the mini- hacksaw. Usually change the sho out anyway due to thread pattern.


----------



## Plumbworker

pure junk, i bought one and it never did free up the strainer i just ended up cutting it out and i generally like pasco tools too


----------



## 3KP

If I have time I will post teh picture of the one I have. It takes an 3/8 ratchet for it to work. I'll try to describe it for now. 

Basically how it works is: slide the body of the tool down the drain with the brass insert, then insert the 3" 3/8 extention the put the ratchet on it and begain to loosen the drain piece. The little brass piece extends out and grabs the side wall. I';; try to get pic tomorrow if I have time.


----------



## gabby

I have a tool that goes on a 1/2 in drive it works like an internal pipe wrench.It gets 90% of the drains without much problems. I purchased it at Vamac supply. You can probably find it at any supply house. Sorry don't have a picture. Mine works just like Michels.


----------



## Ron

gabby said:


> I have a tool that goes on a 1/2 in drive it works like an internal pipe wrench.It gets 90% of the drains without much problems. I purchased it at Vamac supply. You can probably find it at any supply house. Sorry don't have a picture. Mine works just like Michels.


Not sure what one your talking about, a link to it would be good.


----------



## Green Country

3KP said:


> If I have time I will post teh picture of the one I have. It takes an 3/8 ratchet for it to work. I'll try to describe it for now.
> 
> Basically how it works is: slide the body of the tool down the drain with the brass insert, then insert the 3" 3/8 extention the put the ratchet on it and begain to loosen the drain piece. The little brass piece extends out and grabs the side wall. I';; try to get pic tomorrow if I have time.


http://www.rectorseal.com/index.php?site_id=1&product_id=144

It's called the golden extractor. I have one and it's worked for me every time so far, but I've only had to use it maybe 5 times.

And yes, I'm going to post my intro now


----------



## Plumber Jim

I may have to get me one of those golden extractors. I bought the same one as the first poster but its junk.


Plumber Jim


----------



## Ron

Green Country said:


> http://www.rectorseal.com/index.php?site_id=1&product_id=144
> 
> It's called the golden extractor. I have one and it's worked for me every time so far, but I've only had to use it maybe 5 times.
> 
> And yes, I'm going to post my intro now


I ordered one of these today, $40 price tag on it, hope it does like it says it will.


----------



## PLUMB TIME

Ridgid internal pipe wrench with soft heat from a heat gun, works all the time:thumbsup:


----------



## Song Dog

ASUPERTECH said:


> I cut about 40% of them. Sawzall or even the mini- hacksaw. Usually change the sho out anyway due to thread pattern.


Yepper, that what I use if no cross in strainer. Saw it but real carefully. Dremel tool works good to.

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## M5Plumb

Green Country said:


> http://www.rectorseal.com/index.php?site_id=1&product_id=144
> 
> It's called the golden extractor. I have one and it's worked for me every time so far, but I've only had to use it maybe 5 times.
> 
> And yes, I'm going to post my intro now


Yep, I've got the same thing and it works great for me too...


----------



## Ron

M5Plumb said:


> Yep, I've got the same thing and it works great for me too...



Does it work every time you used it?


----------



## ASUPERTECH

Ron The Plumber said:


> Does it work every time you used it?


 C'mon man, if anything in our trade besides gravity worked every single time we used it, we'ld all be confused!:blink: Consistancy, what is that???


----------



## M5Plumb

Ron The Plumber said:


> Does it work every time you used it?



Yes it does, so far that is....we all know how things get worn out etc...luckily, I haven't had that problem


----------



## Ron

M5Plumb said:


> Yes it does, so far that is....we all know how things get worn out etc...luckily, I haven't had that problem


Got the tool today, looks like a well made tool. :thumbsup:


----------



## smellslike$tome

Ron The Plumber said:


> Any one have and use this tool for removing the drain on a tub that the cross is no longer there. Do they do the job with ease?


Oh man I'm so bummed 'cause I bought one of these a couple of months ago because I really don't like cutting them. I haven't even used it yet and I find out I wasted my money! That really bites or maybe I should say "that really does not bite!"


----------



## pauliplumber

Ron ,did your Ridgid tool wear out or did it not work well for tub drains? I was gonna get the Ridgid tool cause it has more uses, plus most ridgid hand tools are well made. Have you tried the extractor yet ? Eh, maybe i'll just get both. :blink:


----------



## Ron

pauliplumber said:


> Ron ,did your Ridgid tool wear out or did it not work well for tub drains? I was gonna get the Ridgid tool cause it has more uses, plus most ridgid hand tools are well made. Have you tried the extractor yet ? Eh, maybe i'll just get both. :blink:


To me it did not work too well, but it was an older tool, I have not tried the extractor yet, but I'll be sure to post when I do use it.


----------



## Camolia0

This is totally off topic here, but this post just reminded me. Do they still sell inside ABS or PVC pipe cutters?


----------



## Plumberman

Camolia0 said:


> This is totally off topic here, but this post just reminded me. Do they still sell inside ABS or PVC pipe cutters?


Yes


----------



## WestCoastPlumber

I bought the ridgid tool, I am gonna use it tomorrow on a broken w/o trim for a shoe. Shouldn't be a problem, because the actual shoe is ABS, so that broken chrome piece should just unscrew.......

I will keep you all posted as to what happens. :thumbsup: I bought the ridgid tool just to try it on this!


----------



## Ron

M5Plumb said:


> Yep, I've got the same thing and it works great for me too...


Yes sir re, used it today for the 1st time, I only have to say one thing about it, it works, it did not even try too slip once, sweet tool. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Double-A

The Ridgid tool can take three hands to operate sometimes. You have to align it (get it square in the hole) and then apply some pressure to it, THEN get a wrench on it and apply light pressure until you can get both hands on the wrench.

Very easy to tilt the tool and cause it to pop out of the shoe. I've had great luck with it however, but it could have been designed much better in my opinion. Oh well.


----------



## M5Plumb

Ron, I agree totally with the :thumbsup::thumbup::thumbsup:

Great tool, haven't had a problem with it yet and I've used quite a bit.



Ron The Plumber said:


> Yes sir re, used it today for the 1st time, I only have to say one thing about it, it works, it did not even try too slip once, sweet tool. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Ron

This is the one I'm talking about.


----------



## pauliplumber

Ron The Plumber said:


> I ordered one of these today, $40 price tag on it, hope it does like it says it will.


Ron did you order it online or did you get it from supply house? If online, link would be great. Thanks..


----------



## Ron

pauliplumber said:


> Ron did you order it online or did you get it from supply house? If online, link would be great. Thanks..


I got it through my supply house.


----------



## user823

Ron The Plumber said:


> I got it through my supply house.


I emailed them and they also turned me on to my local supply house, nothing online. So I emailed my local, haven't heard anything yet.


----------



## pauliplumber

I doubt my plumbing supply stocks them, kscdirect.com has them for 47.00 plus shipping, only place I have found online.


----------



## Ron

Yes the supply had to order it, it was about $45, no shipping cost if through the supplier.


----------



## user823

Got one coming from Goodin Company wholesaler. I think he said 46 bucks with tax.


----------



## nhmaster3015

Here's what I use. :thumbsup:


----------



## user823

Got the tool today, I'm impressed by it. Very tough, l can't believe someone didn't think of this before. I wish it would have been me, I think every service plumber will eventually have one of these in his tool bag.


----------



## leak1

i think this tool will work o.k. on a plastic shoe, but how about the old corroaded 50 yr. old brass tub shoe? hummmmm?


----------



## Ron

leak1 said:


> i think this tool will work o.k. on a plastic shoe, but how about the old corroaded 50 yr. old brass tub shoe? hummmmm?


Already did one that was the old style all brass, no problem, use of the 1/2" drive ratchet works with no problems. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## leak1

might have to try one ! hey ron- wheres rsp been? havent seen no post lately?


----------



## Ron

leak1 said:


> might have to try one ! hey ron- wheres rsp been? havent seen no post lately?


He's a busy man I guess.


----------

